# 2000 F450 7.3L Dump Truck with Plow $8500



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

I have for sale our 2000 F450 Dump Truck powered by a 7.3L International Diesel Engine. The truck is 4 wheel drive with an automatic transmission. Plow is a 108" Arctic straight blade. Was put through a Yellow sticker CVOR safety just over a year ago. Etest is a 2 minute visual test so it will pass.

What's Been Done to it:

- Injector Driver Module (IDM) 
- One new Injector 
- Under valve cover harness's 
- Cam Position Sensor (CPS) 
- Fuel Lift Pump 
- Injector control pressure (ICP) sensor 
- Replaced front leaf springs and added leafs to back 
- Rebuilt box sides 
- Replaced Tarp 
- Custom bumper and lights in rear 
- Replaced batteries and alternator this fall 
- Lots of other things 
- Comes with spare parts

What it needs:

- ABS light is on 
- Speedometer stopped working


----------



## Turf Guy (Feb 5, 2011)

Any ball park on the km's on it?


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

289,424 km's


----------



## shawn_ (Jan 19, 2014)

Is this still available?


----------



## Precedence (Oct 3, 2008)

shawn_ said:


> Is this still available?


Sold


----------

